# tape pro twister box handle



## jondododat (Jun 28, 2012)

anyone used the tape pro twister box handle? the one that allows you to adjust the angle of the handle. need to know if it works well and if so if it is worth the money. does it save you that much time? thanks for any info.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=s1qefzUzyAg:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Cazna is the man for that question :thumbsup:


----------

